# suche fotostrecken (stockphotos)



## boris (15. September 2002)

hi. ich weiss jetzt kommt wieder "suche mal in den stocks" .. aber da sind so gut wie immer nur einzel bilder, vielleicht auch 2 oder 3 aber das wars. ich such vor allem fotostrecken mit mind 7 oder 8 bilder. und es sollen "business" fotos sein, dh. entweder mit arbeitenden menschen oder so, keine von tieren, auto etc. sie sollen in firmenpages einbaubar sein.
danke im vorraus und plz nich gleich thread closen.
ciao


----------



## sid (16. September 2002)

eine der fettesten photo- artcommunities
http://www.deviantart.com, hat auch nen 
stockfotobereich, probier´s mal


----------



## boris (16. September 2002)

stimmt .. hab ich gar net dran gedacht 
danke, gleich ma bewerten ^^


----------

